# How do you save posts



## Transit (Jan 29, 2008)

What is the best way to save or bookmark threads for furture reference ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2008)

add them to your favorites in internet explorer....or choose to subscribe to them so it saves them in your control panel here on the bbs.

subscribe is an option in the "thread tools" dropdown box.


----------



## JLB (Jan 29, 2008)

I have saved them in my word processer, by Copy and Pasting.

Bear in mind that unless the policy has changed, you are not allowed to post posts saved like this, that it has to be a post that is, well, let's call it _active_, so that the person who originally posted is around and involved.

I only use those saved posts privately.

At least that's the way it usetabe.


----------



## Transit (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks ,i always find great info on area restaurants and must do's at certain TS locations then when I go back to find the info it takes forever to go through the old thresds so I' just was wondering others did to save this info.I guess just bookmarking under my favorites would be the fastest.Coping and pasting would be more organized.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2008)

ive always used favorites...just create a nice little subfolder for just BBS threads to save.

that said..you only have access to them on the computer youve saved them on...vs the "subscribe" feature saves them for you here on the BBS so you could access them anywhere.


----------

